# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  50 kineastët më të mëdhenj të shekullit të XX

## autori

*50 regjizorët MITIKË te shekullit te XX dhe 50 filmat e tyre kult  *  (nje regjizor, nje film)

Nga lista e postuar tek tema "Filmat qe kane bere Historine e Kinemase", po shkepus 50 emrat e 50 regjizorëve më te medhenj dhe perkatesisht, filmin e tyre _më te mirë_, sipas te njejtit parim: perzgjedhja eshte bere nga mediat e specializuara (dhe jo nga une), opinionin e te cilave e konsideroj bindës (nuk behet fjalë per filma limonadë apo komercialë, por per ato filma qe personalisht i konsideroj si *filma me tru* por qe fare mire mund te kene qene edhe suksese komerciale) : . 

*Regjizoret jane renditur sipas nje Vleresimi qe merr parasysh po aq sasine e filmave te realizuar, sa edhe cilesine e tyre.*

Per secilin kineast, do te kete nje permbledhje te shkurter te vepres se tyre ne postimet ne vijim:

*1*.John Ford            (USA)
Orson Welles          (USA)
Ingmar Bergman    (SUEDI)
Alfred Hitchcock      (ANGLI/USA) 
Charles Chaplin      (USA)
Jean-Luc Godard     (FRANCE)
Michelangelo Antonioni    (ITALI) 
Fritz Lang        (AUSTRI/USA)
Kenji Mizoguchi     (JAPONI)
*10*.Jean Renoir      (FRANCE)
Joseph L. Mankiewicz    (USA)
François Truffaut          (FRANCE  ) 
Luchino Visconti           (ITALI)
Satyajit Ray          (INDI)
Howard Hawks     (USA)
Ernst Lubitsch      (USA)
Friedrich W. Murnau      (GJERMANI/USA)
Roberto Rossellini          (ITALI)
Stanley Kubrick              (ANGLI/USA)
*20.*Fancis Ford Coppola   (USA)
Federico Fellini               ( ITALI )   
Maurice Pialat         ( FRANCE)
Frank Capra            (USA))
David Lynch            (USA)
Andrei Tarkovski     (RUSI)  
Clint Eastwood       (USA)
Stanley Donen        (USA)  
Sergio Leone           (ITALI/USA)
Takeshi Kitano        (JAPONI ) 
*30.*Yasujiro Ozu      (JAPONI) 
Pier Paolo Pasolini  ( ITALI)
Martin Scorsese        (USA
Nicholas Ray              (USA)
Serguei Eisenstein      (RUSI  )
Akira Kurosawa              (JAPONI)
Rainer W. Fassbinder     (GJERMANI)
Vincente Minnelli            ( USA)
David Cronenberg     (KANADA
Robert Bresson        ( FRANCE)
*40.*Billy Wilder           (USA
Tim Burton                (USA)
Luis Bunuel             (SPANJE)
Lars von Trier            (DANIMARKE)
Michael Curtiz             (USA)
David Wark Griffith     (USA)
Woody Allen             ( USA)
Pedro Almodovar       (SPANJE)
Steven Spielberg       (USA)
Bernardo Bertolucci   ( ITALI)
*50.*QuentinTarantino       (USA)

----------


## autori

*1. John FORD* (1895-1973)  regjizor i famshem amerikan, më produktivi, dhe kineasti me numrin më të madh te filmave kult !  

54 filmat e tij te pare jane zhdukur (realizuar kryesisht midis viteve 1917-1925) dhe kane mbetur rreth 60 filma te tjere, realizuar deri ne fund te jetes se tij. 

Mjeshter ABSOLUT *i filmave western*, ne te cilet angazhoi aktoret me te medhenj te asaj kohe: Wallace Berry, Ronald Colman, Edward G. Robinson, Katherine Hepburn, Henry Fonda, Claudette Colbert. 

Nder filmat e tij, te cilet  shquhen si filma epikë dhe romaneskë, me te njohurit jane:  "Stagecoach",  "The grapes of wrath", "Fort Apache", "Cheyenne Autumn",  "She wore a yellow ribbon", "Rio Grande", "The man who shot Liberty Valance" si dhe filmi i tij qe kam perzgjedhur ne fotot e meposhtme, i famshmi:* "The Searchers"(*1956) me: John Wayne (Ethan Edwards), Jeffrey Hunter (Martin Pawley), Vera Miles (Laurie Jorgensen), Ward Bond (Capt. Révérend Samuel Johnson Clayton), Natalie Wood (Debbie Edwards).

----------


## autori

*2.* *Orson WELLES*   (1915-1985), regjizor dhe aktor i madh amerikan, autori i te famshmit "Citizen Kane"(1941), filmi i PARË i tij, te cilin e realizoi ne moshën ... 25 vjeçare ! 
Film i ovacionuar asokohe nga kritika, por i injoruar nga publiku, "*Citizen Kane*" konsiderohet si "filmi me i madh i te gjitha koherave". 

Orson Welles eshte  konsideruar shpesh nga kritikët si fëmija-gjeni i kinemase!  Gjithesej 15 filma te realizuar ne 30 vjet karriere, pothuaj te gjithe kryevepra te kinemase; nga me te permendurit, veçohen:  "The magnificent Ambersons",  "The lady from Shanghai", "Othello", "The trial" etj.

Ne foto: Orson Welles dhe afishet e filmit te tij "Citizen Kane"

----------


## autori

*3. Ingmar BERGMAN* (lindur ne 1918- jeton akoma) - SUEDI

Më i madhi i regjizoreve skandinavë, nga më të medhenjt e te mëdhenjve ! Tejet prodhimtar : 47 filma ne 60 vjet karriere, pothuaj te gjithe "master-piece" (kryevepra).

Tema kryesore e filmave bergmanianë eshte frika dhe vetmia e njeriut, e shikuar si mallkim.

Cilin nga filmat e tij të permendesh më parë...!  Gjithsesi, nga më te njohurit, jane: "Cries & whispers", "Persona", "Monika",  "The seventh seal",  "Fanny och Alexander"  si dhe filmi i fundit qe realizoi vjet, ne moshen 86 vjeçare : "SARABAND" !

Ne foto: Ingmar Bergman-i dhe foto nga filmi i tij kult: "Cries & whispers".

----------


## autori

*4. Alfred HITCHCOCK* (1899-1980) - ANGLI/USA

Karrira e Hitchcock-ut ndahet ne dy pjese: periudha angleze (1922-1940) dhe periudha amerikane (1940-1975).

Mjeshtri me i madh i filmit suspens : Babai i suspensit ! 

Lista e filmave me te njohur te tij do ishte e pafundme : "Rebecca", "Shadow of a doubt",  "Spellbound", "Under Capricorne",  "Dial M for murder", "Rear window", "The Trouble with Harry",  "The wrong man", "*Vertigo*", "*North by northwest",  "Psycho", "The birds".*  

Keto 4 te fundit konsiderohen si veprat ABSOLUTE te Hitchcock-ut. 

Zgjodha per ilustim ate qe konsiderohet si maja e majave te filmave te tij: "VERTIGO" (1958)

----------


## autori

* 5. Charles Chaplin*   (1889-1977)  USA

I vetmi nga gjigandët e kineasteve amerikane qe kemi mundur  të njohim gjate diktatures komuniste. 

Lindur ne Londer (Angli) më 16 prill  1889, autor i kompletuar, Charles Spencer Chaplin ka qene inkarnacioni i kinemase per miljona njerez  pergjate disa gjeneratave. 

Charlot-i, personazhi i tij i interpretuar nga ai vete, eshte ne fund te fundit nje "anarkist" qe tallet po aq me mizerabilitetin sa edhe me idealet e epokes qe jetoi. Por ne filmat e tij, Charlot-i gjithsesi beson tek Njeriu dhe mesazhi kryesor mbetet: Njeriu duhet ti qendroje me dinjitet mizerabilitetit dhe duhet te harxhoje gjithe energjite e tij per tu çliruar nga kondicionimi  shoqeror. 

Githsej 15 filma si dhe 64 metrazhe te shkurtra te realizuara midis viteve 1914-1917. 

Nder filmat me te njohur: "The kid", "The gold rush", "A woman of Paris",  "City light", "The modern times", "Diktatori", etj

Ne foto: filmi "Dritat e qytetit".

----------


## autori

* 6. Jean-Luc Godard* (lindur ne 1930 - jeton dhe xhiron akoma)  *- FRANCE -*

Në mos më i madhi, më i "çmënduri" nga kineastët francezë. Babai i "nouvelle vague" (vala e re) e viteve '60-të, -- rryma më e madhe rrevolucionarizuese qe ka njohur ndonjehere kinematografia boterore. "La Nouvelle Vague" (Vala e re) shkaterroi te gjithe rregullat klasike te kinemase dhe aplikoi *per here te pare* nje forme te re te shprehuri, dhe qe ne filmat e sotem nuk na bën më pershtypje dhe na duket normale.

Jean-Luc Godard ka realizuar gjithesej 52 filma dhe vazhdon te realizoje akoma. Filmat e tij mund te ndahen ne dy periudha: periudha e "Nouvelle vague" (1959-1969) dhe filmat qe vazhdoi dhe vazhdon të bëjë, pas 1970-ës. 

Thelbi i kinemase godarjane eshte braktisja e rrefimit (diskursit) si aks qendror ne nje film. Nëse filmat e tij te viteve '60 u duartrokiten fuqishem qofte nga publiku, qofte nga kritika, ato te mevonshmit (deri ne ditet tona), publiku pothuaj i injoron, ndersa kritika mbetet si e mekur... . 

Nje gjë eshte e sigurt: imazhet e fimave te tij jane tmerresisht *te bukur*, dhe ato qe te degjojne veshet gjate filmave te tij, jane gjera po aq inteligjente. Problem mbetet fakti se kur del nga kinemaja, te duket se nuk ke kuptuar asgje...

Ata pak kritike qe guxojnë te interpretojne filmat aktuale te Godard-it, shtrojne pyetjen: _"Ne fundin e shekullit te XIX-te, askush nuk i blinte tabllote e Van Gog-ut. Pesedhjete vjet me vone, punimet e tij u konsideruan dhe vazhdojne te konsiderohen si kryevepra te piktures dhe Van Gog-u u konsiderua nje gjeni. A do te ndodhe e njejta gjë me filmat e Jean-Luc Godard-it, pas 50 vjetesh ?"_  


Nga filmat më te njohur te Jean-Luc Godarit jane:"A bout de souffle ",  "Le Petit soldat", "Pierrot le fou", "Passion", "Je vous salue Marie", "Hélas pour moi", si dhe "*Le mépris*", ("Perbuzja") -1963, nga jane shkeputur dhe fotot e meposhtme.

Ne foto: Jean Luc Godard

----------


## autori

*7. Michelangelo Antonioni* (lindur ne 1912-en, jeton akoma por ka ndaluar aktivitetin artistik)  * ITALI*

Në mos me i madhi, më intriguesi i maestrove te kinemase italiane. GJithesej 17 filma, pothuaj te gjithe "capo lavoro" !

Ne 1960-en, Antonioni realizon "L'avventura", qe konsiderohet si *filmi i pare Modern i Historise se kinemase boterore.*  

Thelbi i kinemase se Antonionit eshte: njerezit e kane te pamundur per te komunikuar (per tu marre vesh) me njeri-tjetrin sepse e tille eshte natyra njerezore.

Filmat me te njohur te tij: " L'avventura", "La notte", "L'eclisse",  "Blow up" (qe konsiderohet kryevepra e tij absolute),  "Professione: reporter" etj. 

Fotot e meposhtme: Michelangelo Antonioni dhe filmi i tij kult: "Blow up" (1966)

----------


## autori

*8. Fritz Lang*  (1890-1976)  -AUSTRI/USA -

Mjeshter i madh i kinemase amerikane me origjine austriake, realizoi 41 filma. Autor i te parit dhe ndofta me te mirit film fantastik : "Metropolis"  ne 1928-en. Ne 1931shin realizon "M", filmi i tij kult, nje nga filmat me te famshem te Historise se Artit te Shtate. 

Fritz Lang largohet ne 1934-en nga Gjermania, duke ndjere rrezikun e Hitlerit edhe pse ky i fundit kishte per film  te preferuar te tijin pikerisht filmin  "Metropilis".

Ne USA punon per komanite me te medha hollywoodiane filmat qe kane mbetur ne fondin e arte te kinematografise: "You only live once", "*Man Hunt*", "*Hangman also die", "House by the river", "Dr.Mabuse", "Moonfleet".*


Ne foto: Fritz Lang, dhe dy filma te tij kult: "M" dhe "Metropolis"

----------


## autori

*9. Kenji Mizoguchi *    (1898 1956)  *-JAPONI-*


Nje nga dy më te medhenjte (tjetri eshte Akira Kurosawa) e kinemase japoneze. 89 filma te realizuar ne vetem 25 vjet karriere !

Tema e filmave te Mizoguchit eshte kundershtia midis aspiratave te thella te njeriut, siç jane seksualiteti, lufta apo paqja dhe realiteti i dominuar nga paraja. 


Në foto: Kenji Mizoguchi dhe filmi i tij qe konsiderohet si më i rendesishmi i tij : *"Sansho the bailiff".*

----------


## autori

*10. Jean Renoir*  (1894 - 1979) -* FRANCE*

Babai i kinematografise franceze! 40 filma ne 40 vite karriere. "La grande illusion" (the big ilusion) e ben te njohur ne gjithe boten, ne 1937-en. 

Nga filmat me te njohur: *Boudu sauvé des eaux , Madame Bovary, Une partie de campagne, La grande illusion, French Cancan dhe kryevepra e tij : "La regle du jeu" (1937).*


Ne foto : Jean Renoir dhe filmi i tij kult: "La regle du jeu".

----------


## autori

* 11. Joseph L. Mankiewicz*  (1909-1993) USA

   Ne 30 vite karrierë, Mankiewicz-i realizoi 20 filma, te cilet jane TË GJITHË te mrekullueshem.

   Konsiderohet si regjizori qe ne karrieren e tij nuk beri asnje film te dobët. 
Perdorimi i flash-back-ut dhe dialogjet e sofistikuara jane dy karakteristikat e kinematografise te tij. 

    Cilin nga filmat e tij te permendesh më pare .... Padyshim, Mankiewicz eshte autori i *filmit me te bukur fantastik* (ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales, pra "film me fantazëm", por me nje lirizëm te pashoq qe asnje regjizor tjeter deri me sot nuk arrin persosmerine: *"The Ghost and Mrs Muir"* ! Master-piece ! 

   Po aq te mrekullueshem jane: "*All about Eve*", "*Dragonwyck*", *The late George Apley, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, A Letter to Three Wives, Five Fingers, The Barefoot Contessa.*


p.s. Mankiewicz-i eshte nje nga dy regjizorët e mi te preferuar amerikanë. Tjetri eshte i 16-ti ne rradhë...

Ne foto: Joseph Mankiewicz, dhe dy kreyveprat e tij: "All abour Eve"  dhe "The Ghost and Mrs Muir".

----------


## autori

*12. François Truffaut *    (1932 - 1984) -* FRANCE -*

Regjizor francez, i cili bashke me Jean Luc Godard (nr. 6) themelon "la nouvelle vague", rryme e re e kinemase franceze, por dhe boterore, ne vitet '60. 

Qe ne moshe fare te vogel ishte kinefil i "çmendur", duke shkuar disa here ne dite nga nje kinema ne nje tjeter. Nje nga kritiket më brilantë te kinemase!

Filmi i tij i pare, "Les quatre cents coups", te cilin e realizon ne moshen 27 vjeçare , korr nje sukses te jashtezakonshem.

Truffaut  kundershtoi me force akademizmin ne kinema si dhe kinemane "popullore" komerciale. 

Nga filmat e tij me te njohur, veçohen: * Les quatre cents coups, Tirez sur le pianiste , Jules et Jim,  Baisers volés, La sirène du Mississipi*  (me Jean-Paul Belmondo dhe Catherine Deneuve !),* L'histoire d'Adèle H.* (me Isabelle Adjanin),  La chambre verte, si dhe KRYEVEPRA  e tij : *"La femme d'à côté*"  me Gérard Depardieu dhe Fanny Ardant.

Ne foto: François Truffaut  dhe filmi i tij kult: La femme d'à coté" (*Woman next door)*

----------


## autori

* 13. Luchino Visconti*  (1906 - 1976) - *ITALI*-

Nje nga mê te medhenjte e te medhenjve te kinemase italiane, kryemjeshtri i filmave historikë!

 Gjithsej 13 filma ne 30 vite karrierë, por pa asnje perjashtim, te gjithe filma te paharrueshëm:  *Ossessione, Senso, Rocco e i suoi Fratelli,  Il gattopardo,  La Caduta degli dei, Morte a Venezia.*

Mjeshteria e Viscontit qendron kryesisht ne aftesine e realizimit te skenave te medha, shpesh te filmuara ne ngjyre te kuqe dhe te arte, siç eshte skena e operas ne filmin "Senso" apo skena e ballos gjigande tek "Il gattopardo". Visconti filmonte qetë, pa nerva, pa ngut : nje maestro i vertete.

Vetem Visconti, ky arsitokrat i kinemase legjendare italiane, diti te filmoje dekompozimin dhe rënien e botes arsitokratike te pasur, si askush tjeter !!

Ne foto: Luchino Visconti dhe filmi i tij i famshem "Il gattopardo"

----------


## autori

*14. Satyajit Ray*  (1921 1992) - *INDI-*

Gjeniu i kinemase indiane ! 

Gjithesej 30 filma. Tre filmat e pare, qe perbejne nje trilogji dhe qe i realizoi ne vitet '56-'58, e bene te njohur ne Indi dhe ne gjithe boten. 
Autor i kompletuar, ai eshte kompozitor i te gjithe filmave te tij. 

Filmi i tij i pare, qe hap dhe trilogjine e historise se femijerise, "Pather Panchali" konsiderohet si kryevepra e tij, pa harruar "Jalsaghar" ("Salloni i muzikes" -Le salon de musique) 



Ne foto: Satyajit Ray dhe filmi i tij kult: Pather Panchali (La complainte du sentier )

----------


## autori

*15. Howard Hawks*   (1896-1977) - *USA*

 Kineast amerikan,  realizoi 40 filma gjate aktivitetit te tij; nga me te njohurit jane: "*Scarface*" (1932), "*Bringing Up Baby*" me Cary Grant dhe Katharine Hepburn,  "*Red River*" (qe e konsideroj si westernin më te bukur qe kam pare ndonjehere), "*The Big Sky*", komedine e famshme burleske "*Gentlemen Prefer Blondes*" (Les hommes préfèrent les blondes) me Marilyn Monroe,  "*Rio Bravo*". 


Ne foto: Howard Hawks dhe filmi i tij kult: "Red River"

----------


## autori

*16. Ernst Lubitsch *    (1892-1947) - *USA *  


Perveç faktit qe realizoi 70 filma te mrekullueshem gjate  karrieres se tij, Ernst Lubitsch eshte i njohur edhe per stilin e tij unik e qe sot thirret : "_Lubitsch's touch ". _  

Emri i tij eshte sinonim i komedise se sofistikuar, i elegances dhe i shijes TEJET  te hollë !

Lindur ne Berlin ne 1892, largot per ne USA ku dhe zhvillon aktivitetin e tij artistik : Nga 1937 deri ne 1942 xhiron disa nga filmat e tij me te njohur: "*Angel*", ku i ofron Marlene Dietrich-it nje nga rolet e saj më te bukur, *"Bluebeard's Eighth Wife"* , "*Ninotchka"* , filmin e fashem *"To be or not to be"* (1942) si dhe komedine *"The shop around the corner"* (te cilen e konsideroj si komedinë me te bukur qe kam pare ndonjehere!!)


Ne foto: Ernst Lubitsch dhe filmi i tij kult: "To be or not to be".

----------


## autori

*17. Friedrich W. Murnau*     (1888 - 1931)  - *GJERMANI/ USA*

 Lindi ne Gjermani dhe duke filluar qe prej 1918-es filloi ti kushtohet filmit, duke qene nismetari i ekspresionizmit ne kinema. Asokohe realizon dhe filmin e tij "*Nosferatu*", filmi I PARE ne historine e kinemase me vampirin DRACULA , dhe ndofta më i arriri deri me sot. Po ashtu realizon "Der letzte mann" (Njeriu i fundit) dhe "Faust". 

Duke filluar nga 1926, xhiron filmat e tij ne USA dhe realizon ate qe konsiderohet si kulmin e kinemase pa zë : "*SUNRISE*", (i njohur ne frengjisht si "*L'aurore*") por qe per nje kineast si François Truffaut (nr. 12), eshte filmi më i bukur ne bote ("le plus beau film du monde" !). 

"SUNRISE" eshte nje perlë kinematografike, nepermjet te cilit Murnau konfirmon se ishte nje mjeshter absolut i dritë-hijes. 

Friedrich Wilhelm Murnau vdes shume shpejt, ne vitin 1931, ne nje aksident me makine,  kur kinemaja me zë sapo kish filluar. 

Charles Chaplin-i ka shkruar: "Friedrich Murnau e çoi kinemane pa zë ne kulmin e saj".


Ne foto: Murnau dhe kryevepra e tij (_dhe ndofta filmi mê i bulur ne bote_): SUNRISE

----------


## autori

*18.Roberto Rossellini*   (1906 - 1977)   -*ITALI*-

Babai i neo-realizmit italian  me  filmin e tij "*Roma, citta aperta*" te cilin e realizoi ne 1944, ne ditet e fundit te fashizmit. 

 Ne 1953-shin, regjizori i madh,, realizon me ate qe me vone do te behet gruaja e tij,pra me aktoren Ingrit Bergman,  "*Stromboli*", film qe e ben te famshem ne gjithe boten, dhe me vone, ne 1955, kryevepren e tij "*Viaggio in Italia*", udhetim ne Itali. Ne total, 25 filma.


Ne foto: Roberto Rossellini dhe "Viaggio in Italia", filmi i tij kult.

----------


## autori

*19. Stanley Kubrick*     (1928 -1999) - *USA*

Kubrick-u i famshem ka lindur ne nje familje çifute njujorkeze te Brox-it dhe eshte  i njohur per filmat e tij me famë, si "*Paths of glory*", "*Dr Strangelove*", "*2001, a space odyssay*", "*A Clockwork orange*" (orange mécanique),  "*Barry Lyndon*",  "*Shining*",  "*Full metal jacket*  ", dhe i fundit i tij: "*Eyes wide shut*  ".

Realizoi pak filma, vetem 13 ne gati 50 vjet karriere. Me se shumti, filmat e tij jane adaptime te romaneve te njohur, siç eshte "*Shining*", bazuar ne romanin e shkrimtarit te madh Stephen King. 

Nese ka nje film qe mund te veçohet nga te tjeret(te cilet jane po aq te njohur, sidomos "barry Lyndon") dhe qe figuron ne te gjitha listat e filmave me te medhenj te te gjithe kohrave, eshte "*2001: A Space Odyssay*". 

Ne foto: Stanley Kubrick dhe filmi i tij kult: "2001: A Space Odyssay".

p.s. personalisht, filmin ne fjale e konsideroj si filmin më inteligjent ne bote !

----------

